# New acrylic painting!!!



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I very rarely ever paint, just because I am not very good at it in comparison to pencil drawings. The Napa fair is coming up, so I thought, what the heck, I might as well whip out a painting for the painting division. I do think this is my best painting so far. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

O_O


Fantastic


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks. Here is another one I whipped out yesterday. Also going to the fair. This one was much smaller, only 9 x 12. The first painting i believe is 16 x 20.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome work! I'm a little nervouse to get into painting. I recently bought all the supplies, but I'm procrastinating cause I'm worried I'll fail at it. I'm much more comfy with a pencil.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

That is wonderful! I really like the forelock!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

wow i love it!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Awesome work! I'm a little nervouse to get into painting. I recently bought all the supplies, but I'm procrastinating cause I'm worried I'll fail at it. I'm much more comfy with a pencil.


I say go for it. You may not be happy at first, but as with anything, the more practice you get it, the better you get. I know canvases are relatively expensive for "practice" pieces, but that's what gesso is for. Gesso is this great white liquid that you can use to cover a botched painting and start over. Though I'd recommend only doing gessoed paintings for practice. I haven't had much luck with them. 

I actually have only done maybe as many paintings as I have fingers on my hands, so VERY little experience, but I think even a little practice has gone a long way (even if these were my first paintings in about a year...lol)


This was actually the first painting I ever did. It was a gesso of a gessoed painting...lol.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice paintings! 
Good colour and shading, pleasant to look at.



BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Awesome work! I'm a little nervouse to get into painting. I recently bought all the supplies, but I'm procrastinating cause I'm worried I'll fail at it. I'm much more comfy with a pencil.


Just start, you won't succeed if you don't try


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

wow!! awesome!!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Those are all great!! Good Job!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

those are all great! =] if only i could do that . . .


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

B-E-A-UTIFUL!!! awesomee! haha your amazing!


----------

